# Interior LED Lighting



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

used superbrightleds.com for years, theres always a discount code laying around the internet


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/17962-trevor_geiger-cruze-build-log-6.html

I bought these led interior lights from ijdmtoy.com and they fit perfectly, they are a little fragile though, they look just the same as what you posted too. On a brightness scale of 1-10..I'd rate them at 7. I like them though.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

do you (or anyone) know/remember how many lights there actually are between the map lights, dome lights, and license plate lights. I forgot to look today, and i want to order today at work so i can get the shipping out today.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

You have two light in the map, one in the dome, and two in the license plates.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Installed them this weekend. Look very sweet, a nice faint red glow. Ill get pics up either tonight or tmrw.

But just an FYI if anyone wants to know; my 2013 actually had *3* bulbs on the map, 1 in the dome, and 2 in the license plate.


----------

